# Brake Line Diameter?



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I just put new caliper's, pad's, and rotors on my 94 Sentra and while bleeding the front brake i blew a brake line under the car!(dammit) I now need a new steel line and was wondering if anyone knew the diameter of line i needed? Any help would be great! Phil


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you should be able to get it at any parts store... it's -3 line I think...

But I HIGHLY suggest just buying the entire line from the dealer. they're a pain to install from end to end, but you can be guaranteed no leaks that way. I've got a tiny leak in one coupling on the line going to my aftermarket proportioning valve.. PITA.. I have to continually watch the master cylinder level to make sure it doesn't go empty, and it's slowly eating away the paint on my firewall.. maybe I should just fix it, huh?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info unfortunatley i've allready cut into and replaced a bad section with the brass connectors etc., i haven't gotten to the point of leak testing but hopefully it'll work out! Yeah those little things tick me off too so hopefully it won't happen, fat chance!


----------

